# Costs



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

Hen we move at the end of February what costs will I incur for my boat, personnel, car, and household items?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

boating2go said:


> Hen we move at the end of February what costs will I incur for my boat, personnel, car, and household items?


Your question is too general for anyone to answer. Are you talking about the costs to bring a boat/car/people/things into Mexico? Are you asking about the cost of mooring a boat in Mexico or the cost of buying household items after you get here? Please be a little more specific if you would like answers.


----------



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Your question is too general for anyone to answer. Are you talking about the costs to bring a boat/car/people/things into Mexico? Are you asking about the cost of mooring a boat in Mexico or the cost of buying household items after you get here? Please be a little more specific if you would like answers.


Sorry for being vague, I was wondering about import duties and costs when we dock in Ensenada.


----------



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

boating2go said:


> Sorry for being vague, I was wondering about import duties and costs when we dock in Ensenada.


I know what my slip costs are already.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

boating2go said:


> Sorry for being vague, I was wondering about import duties and costs when we dock in Ensenada.


You might want to look at the BajaHaHa web site. Baja Ha-Ha Cruisers Rally: Sailing from San Diego to Cabo San Lucas
That is a large group that sails to Mexico every October organized by the magazine Latitude 38. 

They don't mention the amount of fees, but there is a lot of useful information about requirements for entering Mexico by boat.

I have left by boat a couple of times but never entered that way.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

You need to post more info. Are you moving to Mexico? What is your immigration status?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The government was "impounding" locking down boats in marinas about a year ago because they had no import papers/license/whatever. You may need a Temp Import Permit like with a car. No idea the cost, you don't need a car permit in Ensenada or Baja ..... so may not need a boat permit.

Tourist Permit is about $28us and that may be it


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

boating2go said:


> Sorry for being vague, I was wondering about import duties and costs when we dock in Ensenada.


Mexico customs (Aduana) website for temporary import of boats (embarcaciones). Most is in Spanish - you can use Google Translate.

Embarcaciones


----------



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

Bobbyb said:


> You need to post more info. Are you moving to Mexico? What is your immigration status?


We are moving to Ensenada with permanent resident status. We will be docking the boat at the Hotel Coral Marina. I have all my permits, I am wondering if the Mexican customs will impose import duties.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Are you able to own and operate a foreign registered vessel with Residente Permanente status? You cannot do that with a foreign plated car in Mexico.
Are you already Residente Permanente, or have you simply had your application for that visa approved? if the latter, you will enter with the ‘canje‘ in your passport and must report to INM within 30 days to continue the process. During that 30 days, your vehicle would be legal, but not longer and would have to leave Mexico before that time expired; not a very practical situation. The same may apply to a vessel.
The “Catch-22“ is that while the process (tramite) is going on in Mexico, it is not convenient to leave, as you are in ‘limbo‘.


----------

